# Sibling Love



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I adore watching Elsie and Snickers together. They have a very firm friendship, Snickers seems to draw a lot of confidence from his bold little sister. What i love most is that while they spend so much time together, they have a totally different relationship to what Cookie and Bailee (mates) have. This makes it seem even sweeter. Who would have thought siblings could get along so well?!

















C'mon Snickers, i want a scratch!









I step in, can you see the shock on poor, shy Snickers face!









Elsie, be careful!! She's touching you!!









Dumb girl! You got human cooties now! (like any siblings they still have their moments)









Preening together









Both wanting a scratch









Snickers REALLY wanting a scratch, he often asks all wrong (i.e. he nips her) but this time he tried the sweet approach









Well OK then!! 









Aww









Time for a snooze

And just because he's a cutie, here are a few photos of just Snickers








He had just spotted the postman out the window









Keeping a watchful eye on my sneaky finger (which was moving ever closer from above)









Telling my finger to stay well away









Poofy cheeks

And this one cracks me up








Leaning tower of Snickers...i'm actually not sure why he was leaning like that, but it sure looked funny!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're the cutest sibling photos and they're such pretty/handsome 'tiels.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aw, they are both so cute, I love that, human cooties. lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww they are so cute and it is great that they get along so well


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww they are just soo sweet! haha leaning tower of snickers *chuckles*


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

way too cute


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Awwww, great pictures! Enjoyed them.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Way too cute! I love them!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww, cute!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aww! How cute! Your birds look beautiful. Your pictures are always so crisp and clear.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

They are so adorable.


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Cuuute! They looks so happy


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

How adorable. They're sweet together. I love the 'human cootiees' caption. Be careful though. I think sibling love is illegal in some states. LOL


----------

